# I have passed to become an apprentice



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*good luck*

Good luck and work hard.

The next couple of years are where you will learn or coast. Make sure you are one of the learn ones. You will not get this chance again so use it wisely.

Listen and ask questions, but don't be a pain. Research on here then ask so you have some idea of what you are asking.

Forget you have a phone for talking or texting during work.

Do use your phone to take pictures if you can, later you may want to remember how did we did that. But don't overdue it.

STAY busy no job is beneath you.

Good luck
Cowboy


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> Good luck and work hard.
> 
> The next couple of years are where you will learn or coast. Make sure you are one of the learn ones. You will not get this chance again so use it wisely.
> 
> ...


Thank you i appreciate the advice!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats brother!

Keep both your ears open and pay attention.


----------



## merlin199 (Dec 11, 2017)

congrats


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Would anyone know how long it would take for me to get dispatched for work been waiting on 2 months. Last time i asked where i was placed on the list they told me i was currently number 8. I’m eager to start a new career as an electrical apprentice


----------

